

Security researcher Steve Gibson goes in depth on PRISM (start at 22:40) - ncw96
http://twit.tv/show/security-now/408

======
rdhyee
The radio/tv program was the first time I heard the theory that the NSA is
tapping the routers upstream from the 9 companies mentioned in the PRISM
slides. If so, this could conceivably make the public denials by the companies
of any knowledge of PRISM be truthful, while simultaneously allowing for the
ability of PRISM to tap into the _traffic_ going into the internet companies.

------
WestCoastJustin
Very interesting -- thanks for posting! Pretty cool podcast too.

